# Aramaic English New Testament by Andrew Gabriel Roth



## Mayflower (Jun 28, 2009)

Aramaic English New Testament
by Andrew Gabriel Roth

Aramaic English New Testament by Andrew Gabriel Roth

http://www.passion-for-truth.com/AENT-pdf/sample1.pdf
http://www.passion-for-truth.com/AENT-pdf/sample2.pdf
http://www.passion-for-truth.com/AENT-pdf/sample3.pdf
http://www.passion-for-truth.com/AENT-pdf/sample4.pdf
http://www.passion-for-truth.com/AENT-pdf/sample5.pdf
http://www.passion-for-truth.com/AENT-pdf/sample6.pdf
http://www.passion-for-truth.com/AENT-pdf/sample7.pdf
http://www.passion-for-truth.com/AENT-pdf/sample8.pdf
http://www.passion-for-truth.com/AENT-pdf/sample9.pdf


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 29, 2009)

Very interesting, Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 29, 2009)

Note that the Revelation starts on page 666.


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 29, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Note that the Revelation starts on page 666.



!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mephibosheth (Jul 15, 2009)

Just a warning here:

I own a book called _Signs of the Cross_ by this man, Andrew Gabriel Roth, that I bought maybe seven years ago (ill advised).

In short, this man teaches heresy (he denies the Trinity, encourages "Messianic Kabbalah" and is affiliated with a couple cult-like "Hebrew Roots" rabbi's.


----------

